# Honda : Civic Honda Civic Hybrid Electric Gas Saver Automatic 40 MPG!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Sep-24-2007 9:17:20 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $7,450.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

